

Having a price is really cool for getting profits - AlexBlom
http://alexblom.com/blog/2010/04/having-a-price-is-really-cool-for-getting-profits/

======
AlexBlom
I was using mail companies as an example :) MailChimp and CampaignMonitor do
show their prices (Mailchimp I ended up buying from) however several other
companies that were suggested to me either flatly did not show prices or had
them very well hidden (i.e. icontact).

~~~
Psyonic
Aweber lists theirs very clearly. <http://www.aweber.com/pricing.htm>

------
nopassrecover
The general sentiment is correct (although I'd love to know if it's good
business for consultants) but I'm not sure his example is good. The two
leading mail handlers I know of are CampaignMonitor.com and MailChimp.com and
both of them are pretty open about their costs.

